# How often do you buy MAC??



## jess98765 (Sep 20, 2005)

This is so terrible, i find myself buying so much MAC - almost at least one thing a week!! how often do people buy mac- please tell me i'm not the only compulsive buyer out there.  it's so crazy cos every time i walk into my MAC store (which isn't very hard seeing how i live down the road from it), i find myself coming out the store with a bag of something.... ARGH!! this is killing my wallet!!


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 20, 2005)

Im with you...at least once a week. BF's dad is in the Hopsital in Los Angeles, so we are up there every weekend and I usually walk to the Pro Store just to get out. Hes been there for 2 months, so I have been at the Pro Store every weekend for the past 2 months pretty much! =\


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 20, 2005)

oh great. its nice to know i'm not the only one!


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 20, 2005)

You're definitely not the only one!  For a while, I was going to the MAC store or counter and/ or ordering off the website a couple times a week.  Now I go a little less frequently and I only order from the website when a new collection comes out but still...  It's hard to refrain, that's for sure!

~jessica


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 20, 2005)

I buy at least once a week whether it be from mac, ebay (mac item generally) or sephora, or lancome...God Im so bad :\


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 20, 2005)

*Usually* I only buy when there's new stuff out, because it sort of gives me an excuse to go to the MAC counter (even if I don't buy the new stuff, but buy something existing), though if I am having a bad day, I will go, which is more often some months than others.  Since school started, trips have become almost weekly, particularly when I walk into our office and my classmates say, "you're pretty stressed out today...maybe you should go downtown to the MAC counter."


----------



## PrimpinKitty (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm bad.  I buy every time i walk past the counter--and I work at the mall so that's pretty often.  There's just so much I NEED, and my credit card's right there!  I should leave it at home...


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Sep 20, 2005)

Dont worry haha Ive accumulated way too much in a short amount of time since Ive been home ill haha I went from like 5 e/s to close to 40 in like 2 months hee hee =D but ive slowed down a lil but I always get a lil somethin wen I go to my local counter!


----------



## Renee (Sep 20, 2005)

I only go when a new collection comes out or when I've run out of something. But even if I don't NEED anything I go take a look and chat with my favorite artists. The sad thing is that they know me by name, whether it be in person or on the phone! Yikes!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 20, 2005)

I have been trying to only buy once a new collection is released but lately everytime I get paid if I am not going to the counter I am ordering online (I tend to order a lot online its a terrible addiction) So if I am not buying everyweek I am buying every 2 weeks.


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 20, 2005)

when i see a mac store, i go in. i don't see mac very often but one day in a month i buy s.th. i drive in a city and buy what i need or don't have. a other colour, too. i buy what i want but that's bad for my wallet, too. i buy i a month 2-3 things.


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 20, 2005)

I try to control myself so its usually once a month when I go shopping. But if I go more often or is around the area, my mind starts thinking about what I need to have. I'm sick. I spent at least $100 everytime.


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 20, 2005)

I *try* to only buy once a month or so.  My budget is pretty tight right now.  I'm not always successful at the once a month thing, though.  I was proud of myself though, the other day I had to buy my grandma some MAC brush cleaner, and I didn't buy myself anything.  I think that was a definite first.


----------



## user4 (Sep 20, 2005)

Once Or Twice A Week... Depends If I Get Any Ot At Work... Lol


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 20, 2005)

I've really been trying to cut back and go only when the new collections are released I don't have near the collection some have here, however I have lots of clinique and estee GWP. I need to go through my drawer and throw out the stuff I will never use. Their eyeshadows cant' compare to MAC and I never reach for them. Does anyone else have trouble getting rid of things?


----------



## shygirl (Sep 20, 2005)

A big purchase every other month or so. I think my biggest haul ever will be this upcoming holiday collection.


----------



## Cruella (Sep 20, 2005)

<sigh> Not as much as I would like.  Most of the time I get really excited about a new collection and then I see it and I convince myself I don't really need it.  I have already warned my husband about the Holiday items that I must have.


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 20, 2005)

I usually ask my bf to get me something when i see or hear good things about a product from specktra. He lives right next to a MAC store. Its sooooo bad... I've spent WAY too much money on a lot of stuff i prolly dont really really need. Ive gone to the Pro store in sf about 3 times in the past month. 

man... def. killing my wallet!


----------



## Joke (Sep 20, 2005)

Whenever I see a MAC store and I try to see them a lot


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 20, 2005)

During the summer i was buying a 80 dollar haul every week.  Keep in your mindthat i'm only 14 years old, and i'm pretty much broke now.   But lately i've been only buying collections, and i'm saving my money for the ProStore sometime thisfall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only 4 days till my bday which = money which = MAC!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 20, 2005)

I go to MAC when a new collection is out or when I need something in particular it's been 2 weeks since my last visit and I will be going there again on the 29th to get the new VP's.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 20, 2005)

No, you're not alone! I buy something at least once a week - even if it's just one item. It does kill my wallet too, but it's totally worth it. I haven't been in 3 weeks though, 1st time I've gone that long without stopping by my counter or store. Will definately go when the new VP's come out...been saving up for it! I can't live with out MAC!


----------



## sincitylulu (Sep 20, 2005)

I would usually buy at least once a week, but then my hubby said I wasn't allowed to, so I limit myself to once a month.


----------



## Monique0a (Sep 20, 2005)

As for buying directly from MAC, only when a new collection comes out...however, that is only because I already own everything else (of products I like, for example, eye shadows and pigments).  I buy frequently from eBay but it is all older, discontinued stuff and even that is dwindling...have to find something new to collect...


----------



## leppy (Sep 20, 2005)

Not even once a month to be honest, but thats because I don't want to get sucked into the LE game & I can't really afford to throw money around right now.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't buy MAC anymore. I only really bought their lipglass and bronzer. Now I use Bare Minerals and stick to their line of make-up. The whole limited edition shit is annoying so I've thrown MAC off my list.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I don't buy MAC anymore. I only really bought their lipglass and bronzer. Now I use Bare Minerals and stick to their line of make-up. The whole limited edition shit is annoying so I've thrown MAC off my list._

 

Bare Minerals is LOVE!  I will NEVER wear another brand of foundation EVER!  sorry, hah.  I love it a tad too much!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_Bare Minerals is LOVE!  I will NEVER wear another brand of foundation EVER!  sorry, hah.  I love it a tad too much!_

 
Me too and I just got it! Looks so natural and feels like you're wearing nothing.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 20, 2005)

Since school started again I haven't bought much makeup in general. My last purchase was like two weeks ago (just foundation and another mulch e/s). During the summer I bought something like every other weekend...so bad. But I don't even plan to buy that much later this year other than the olive brush set coming out with the holiday stuff. I came to realize that half the stuff I buy I don't wear that often because I'm more geared towards browns/grey/black/neautral colors and most of the color stories are mad bright. So yeah I finally learned to control myself from buying too much MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 20, 2005)

It's about once a week for these last 4 weeks, but usually once a month, or fortnight. I think after the 2 paints I just got things'll slow down because my consumer is sated and no LE items desperately wanted.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monique0a* 
_As for buying directly from MAC, only when a new collection comes out...however, that is only because I already own everything else (of products I like, for example, eye shadows and pigments). I buy frequently from eBay but it is all older, discontinued stuff.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DITTO!!!!!!


----------



## katsey (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm so proud of myself. I went to the MAC counter to pay for a seminar ticket and I didn't even look at anything. ( I know I want to buy moistureblend but this ticket gives me $8 off my purchase.) Anyway, I was pleased with myself-such restraint! But usually I go once every two weeks (payday) and check it out.


----------



## rainbow (Sep 21, 2005)

usually for me, i will buy whenever there is a new launch or whenever i m going oversea. other times, i may buy when i read about some good reviews or recommendation from the forum.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 21, 2005)

Same here... I am so bad..


----------



## absolut_blonde (Sep 21, 2005)

I usually pick up a couple new items a month-- maybe 2 or 3. That's not counting replacements for HGs like Satin Taupe, Blot Powder, etc.


----------



## rainbow (Sep 21, 2005)

and i just bought the prep+prime eyes and makeup base over the weekend..


----------



## DeyeAenE (Sep 21, 2005)

i usually go once a week. but i promised myself that i cant get anything until the holiday line comes out! but with my will power....that would be a negative ;/


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 21, 2005)

I can't afford a Mac habit at all but i still buy stuff. I buy Blot powder and Studio Tech and concealer whenever i run out so that doesn't really count. Otherwise i'm still a newbie with the fun stuff as i havn't built up a permenant collection yet, i still need neutrals etc and have all the essentials done with so i'm slowly doing that. I usually buy a few things every few months but recently have been losing any sense about money and want to spend spend spend.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 18, 2007)

I go on a MAC binge almost every two months. I buy like over 100 dollars worth of products. I am stil kinda new to MAC though. I just start using it in September.


----------



## geeko (Feb 18, 2007)

hmm...it depends...sometimes it's once a fortnight/every 3 weeks for me...and sometimes it's like EVERY WEEK!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 18, 2007)

I usually on go when a new collection comes out.  Luckily, my store is about 30 minutes away.  If it were down the street, I would be there way more often, and spend way more money!  With a big collection, like Barbie, where I spend a substantial amount of money, I really limit myself.  On average, I go once a month though.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 18, 2007)

really depends. when i go to the mall (we have 3 malls with MACs here that are a quick bus ride away that-- 2 with counters and one with a store) i always end up going to mac to see stuff. 

also depends on my mood or money situation. i tend to go with the intention on buying something ahead of time. i don't usually impluse-buy. i also go to check out the new collections.

sometimes i'll go a month without buying anything. sometimes i'll buy more than one thing on more than one occassion in one week. hard to say.


----------



## FrazzledOne (Feb 18, 2007)

Usually when a new collection comes out and only when there are eyeshadows.


----------



## Dianora (Feb 18, 2007)

Only when there is a new collection, and even then, I don't always buy. I try to save buying replacements of things I used up for then, too.


----------



## Holly (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so bad, everytime I go to the mall, I just can't walk by the store  I have to go in, and I usually browse around and get at least something. Ive been prety good though, lately everytime Ive gone to the mall, I've brought some b2m empties just so my bank account doesn't cry


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 18, 2007)

i go once a month, not good at all lol cos I have a new MAC counter near me that's been around since like September i think.

Before that it was twice a year


----------



## medusalox (Feb 18, 2007)

During the summer, I'm there at least once a week...but during the winter, like now...man. I'm poor, so I go once a month or so. 

This is not adding in all the stuff I buy from people on Specktra/LJ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I have extra cash, that's like, a daily thing!


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 18, 2007)

I probably average around once a month, and maybe a random LE/DC item here or there from a sale on livejournal.


----------



## KAIA (Feb 18, 2007)

Every 2 Weeks 'cause I Get Paid Every 2 Weeks...


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 18, 2007)

^Exactly. I get paid ev'ry week and I buy MAC or some other brand weekly.


----------



## cyens (Feb 18, 2007)

I rarely buy mac, I would say I buy about 1 or 2 items at the time, about every 3 - 4 months. I work rightnext to 2 stores and one of them is a pro one.

I often pass near it or look at stuff but rarely buy anything. I only buy something when I realy feel the need for it. I limit my self to the necessary, I dont want too many colors and try to finish what I own Or else I would need to put band-aids on my wallet.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 18, 2007)

I am a shopaholic when it comes to everything. I check out my counter twice a week. Since discovering specktra and knowing that my love of MAC and cosmetics is "normal" that helps . I try to go to freestanding stores as much as possible though so I can get palettes and pro pans cause saving $4 on an eyeshadow adds up


----------



## TM26 (Feb 19, 2007)

Since the MAC counter is over an hour away I usually hold out until a new collection comes out, or if I happen to be in the city.


----------



## gabi1129 (Feb 20, 2007)

i work in the mall. and i visit the MAC counter everyweek. ive spent alot it such a little amount of time. i love many of their products and i want to try them all. plus my MA'd are great and they always treat me great. not many MA's from other stores are that nice to me.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 20, 2007)

every WEEEK...it's insane and it's a disease. I swear I look at my cc statements and shudder...lol


----------



## m4dswine (Feb 20, 2007)

Its been on average once a month for the last few months, since a counter opened a lot nearer me anyway. 

But only because I seem to run out of something every month that needs replacing, like foundation or mascara. 

I have to go the first weekend in March... only to buy some mascara and some more powder for my handbag!! I do have enough for a back to mac, so thats a bonus. 

Thankfully I can get the train to Plymouth for £7, so its not too bad, and I will try not to buy other stuff, but I can get yummy chocolate while I'm there. I hope we get a MAC in Exeter when they are done in the shopping centre, because then i wouldn't have to spend money getting the train (I would have to resist going into town though, which isn't that hard!)


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 20, 2007)

I go through phases. Sometimes I buy weekley, even if it's just a shadow or liner... other times I don't buy for a few months. Right now I am in the middle of a rampage, I have been to a Pro Store/Counter 5 times in the last 2.5 weeks... now only if my tax refund would hurry up and get here!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 20, 2007)

I usually go to the MAC freestanding store to buy whenever a new collection comes out. Either the stuff from the new collection, or something else, depends on what I feel like I must have at the moment, lol 
but in terms of buying online... hehe, it's unpredictabe!!!


----------



## missshappyasss (Feb 20, 2007)

Lately I have been buying stuff at least weekly.  I should be safe now since there is no new stuff coming out for awhile.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Feb 20, 2007)

*I had purchased MAC sparatically.Lately I have been hitting the MAC store quite abit expecially after My Pigment obsession started and then My DH got me the Barbie collection.I've always used "Sweet William" Cream blush and have items from Madam B.I dont know what it is about MAC I never thought I would like it this much.I've been making my list shopping every few days now.*
*I have many other brands I also use but I'm looking to definatly expand my collection.*


----------



## m.a.c.princess (Feb 21, 2007)

*Welps!! Since I work less than a mile away from the F/S store so I was going once a wk spending at least $100/wk... But now my boyfriend is paying for my MAC habit, so I guess with him paying for it now its at least $300-400/month... depends on how happy he is that week. LOL *


----------



## Katja (Feb 21, 2007)

*Well, the frequency of purchasing MAC products has certainly increased since I became a member here.  In the past 6 months, I've probably been to the MAC store 1-3 times a month.  Before this time, I'd only shop there once every 2-3 months.*


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 21, 2007)

I buy MAC whenever I have some extra cash which is about once a month, sometimes twice...shhhh! LOL


----------



## User40 (Feb 21, 2007)

I try to keep it to one haul per month. However, for some reason I don't like buying it in one big purchase. If they're on different receipts, from different stores, somehow the total doesn't seem as bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know, go figure!


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 22, 2007)

I buy about once a month. I am only into some particular style and I haven't been suck into the LE too mcuh(well, Barbie is one of the collection that is hard to resist, haha) Thank god I am not a big e/s person, there are soooooo many e/s to buy. I am a blush person tho... I told myself blush selection are much more limited than e/s, there are only so many shade you can buy...


----------



## cacaptitsa (Feb 22, 2007)

i buy whenever a new collection comes out, well, only the ones i like, especially pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when i have a little extra cash i go down and get stuff from the permanent line which is on my buy-slowly-to-expand-collection wishlist.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 24, 2007)

It was every few months at first cause I was broke before, but once my income started increasing I bought more frequently. For a short period of time I started buying almost every few days. You know... a little here... a little there. Then it started to taper off to once a week. Now its more like once a month or whenever a new collection launches. I got to the point where I pretty much have almost everything from the perm line so there really isnt a reason for me to buy unless its from a new collection.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 24, 2007)

Too often lol.


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

I buy something at least once a month so my collection is growing slowly though it has "blossomed" thanks to all my swap on MUA! I trying to keep away from the new Barbie collection!


----------



## RobynG1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Pretty much every week...not to mention swaps, etc.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 25, 2007)

I usually buy from every new collection.  It seems that since they come out with new collections so often that all my staple MAC products get neglected so I don't by those too often.  
I buy waaaay more than I should but I guess there are worse addictions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (At least that is what I tell myself!)


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd say just about every week. I visit my counter about twice a month, spending usually around 100-150$ each time. I go to CCO about twice a month as well, and spend about 50-100$. I also go to Sephora twice a month too. And I'm spending about 75$ there.

It's an addiction!


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

When I first got into MAC (about 10 years ago), I went crazy and bought hundreds of dollars worth of stuff. My collection grew to nearly 100 shadows, many glosses & lipsticks, MSFs, etc. Then, I just became disinterested. No longer had the desire to visit forums/blogs to get a sneak peek of upcoming collections, stopping going to my local counter. Guess I figured I had everything I could possibly need, and realized it would take forever to use up everything I already had, so why even look into anything new?


----------



## AnitaK (Feb 2, 2015)

I started to purchase MAC a couple years ago but it was only last year when I started to buy fun stuff like lipsticks and eyeshadows from them. Once that happened, I would buy probably once or twice a month. It would be variable because sometimes I may only buy a lipstick or 2 and other times, it would be a bunch of stuff. The collections don't exactly help my case either...lol!


----------



## Rebecca88 (Feb 7, 2015)

I purchase 1x month and I try to keep it at max $150 or so, I like to buy everything at once, I find I have a better grasp of what I have purchased and how much I have spent that way.   I also love me some Chanel so :shock: poor wallet. I also don't want to go overboard and lose the specialness, sometimes when you go overboard you can lose interest,and I definitely do not want that to happen. :eyelove:


----------



## dilmadoll (Feb 10, 2015)

I went in like once around the holidays and i feel like I've been going like once a week since! i work near by a MAC store and it's  just a short walk away. I go in swatch some things and fall in love. i'm trying to build my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm starting to like the build your own palette and working on making palettes that work well with my skin throughout the winter tones / summer tans! I've tried to buy only ONE thing when I go but usually buy like two lipsticks and a shadow


----------



## lipstickrave (Feb 19, 2015)

Once a month.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 25, 2015)

Normally, about once or twice a month or whenever there's a new collection I'm interested in... but sometimes I could go a couple of months without buying anything from MAC.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 25, 2015)

Meh, maybe once or twice a month. If I'm feeling uninspired, or think my collection is missing a staple item or color I'll go to MAC. They are good for staple products I know I'll use regularly. I rarely indulge in the collection rush but love their standard line. And brushes! I'm slowly but surely collecting their brushes.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 25, 2015)

Marmaladecat said:


> I try to keep it to one haul per month. However, for some reason I don't like buying it in one big purchase. If they're on different receipts, from different stores, somehow the total doesn't seem as bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 When I have a ton of receipts laying around I start to feel so guilty lol. They could all be for $1 and I start freaking out like "I'm spending like a fool!"


----------



## Barbie78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Every few months always running out of gloss !!


----------



## Barbie78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Not to mention there isn't a store near by or I would be buying constantly


----------



## kitty-lin (Mar 8, 2015)

I buy MAC ~twice a month, sometimes more sometimes less. It depends on the collections that are comming out, the every day products I need, my mood and how much extra money I have left.
  Most of the money goes to limited edition products


----------



## Rebecca88 (Mar 11, 2015)

I've spent 434 dollars (incl. tax) on Mac since January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got 3 lipsticks, 1 pigment, 1 custom palette, 2 blushes, the warm neutral palette, eye khol smolder, an eyeshadow quad, paintpot in painterly. Going to stop now, I almost feel like I was making up for loss time.


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

It depends on the collections...if I love something from a LE collection, I'll usually buy.


----------



## javadoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I usually stop by once a week, but I don't always buy something. Sometimes just looking at all the beautiful colors and swatching them on my skin is enough to make me happy  
  I like to look at items online at the MAC website, then go swatch them in person to see if I really like them. I prefer not to buy online because the color can look so different.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 2, 2015)

CCO once a month since it is nearby. But the MAC counter or MAC store not too often but they are an hr away. And I don't buy online


----------



## Howards End (Jun 2, 2015)

EVERY time a new LE collection is released I buy something from MAC lol.  Even if I'm skipping I'll find something I need from the perm line


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 10, 2015)

Depends! But from time to time, I get the itch to go to the nearest MAC counter near my home to buy something.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 11, 2015)

Once or twice a month, usually.  If there's no special collection there us usually still SOMETHING that I've been wanting for awhile.


----------



## CaroLynn (Jun 11, 2015)

Once or twice a month. I'm trying to build my lipstick collection.


----------



## cthess (Jun 11, 2015)

Once or twice a year, but they are usually bingers!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2015)

I would say 10 Times ? Let us see : Lightness of Being, Bao Bao Wan, Julia Petit, Mac is Beauty, Wash and Dry so far .


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Until today, It's been over a year but I got the Email offer---$10 off of a $50 purchase so I ordered a few staples and the new scented Fix+.  BTW, I hate the new web site!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Until today, It's been over a year but I got the Email offer---$10 off of a $50 purchase so I ordered a few staples and the new scented Fix+.  *BTW, I hate the new web site!*


  Med, welcome to the club. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try to find ONE person who likes the new site better than the old one!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Med, welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oh it's sad!!!  Like who did they test it on?  Oh my guess is NO ONE!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh it's sad!!!  Like who did they test it on?  Oh my guess is NO ONE!!!!


  Some bloggers were given early access, apparently they liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope they will still change some things and listen to customers' feedback.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Med, welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I can't even navigate on it to find things. Its so glitchy. I wish they would've spent more time testing it because its a mess....smh.


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

I was on a no buy for a while with Mac products.  Lately 1-3 items a week on IG, FB, LJ etc...I need go be stopped.


----------

